
Equifax to Pay at Least $650M in Largest Data-Breach Settlement - s_dev
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/22/business/equifax-settlement.html
======
olliej
Ok, so this means it’s costing them less than $5/person, So I assume this
still means they are turning a per-person profit for accumulating and failing
to protect user data.

------
zadkey
The fine should be more, a lot more. At least double that since the article
said they are currently paying about the same as their quarterly profits.

But I am glad to see they aren't getting out with a slap on the wrist.

------
not_a_cop75
More big companies punished by payment of pocket change. Makes one wonder why
they don't skirt laws on a more regular basis.

Perhaps soon they will.

~~~
thfuran
What makes you think they don't?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20483591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20483591)

